# Heat Transfer



## maxxpower71 (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking at the formulas for heat transfer, there seems to be a lot of tough equations. I wanted to know if you see these in the general exams or typically only in the mechanical exams.

I have looked for more information from various books and they only talk about the basics of conduction, convection, and radation.

Thanks.


----------



## gaidox (Mar 24, 2010)

maxxpower71 said:


> Looking at the formulas for heat transfer, there seems to be a lot of tough equations. I wanted to know if you see these in the general exams or typically only in the mechanical exams.
> I have looked for more information from various books and they only talk about the basics of conduction, convection, and radation.
> 
> Thanks.


The exam has heat transfer as part of General (part of 7% morning and 10% afternoon) so you could see couple of those but you may never know, maybe the next exam you could see many of those. As they say expect the unexpected on exam.

When I took the FE last april 09 I have'nt have time to review so I decided to familarize the basic only

of thermo, heat transfer, and circuit. I spend my avail. time working on what I know (strength) and

made sure that I will pretty good about it. Also, I familiarize my self on NCEES ref handbook to at least know how to use their equation.

I'm civil and took general in afternoon. My strategy worked and I passed.

But it's different strategy for every takers. some works, some didnt. You still got a lot of days to review. You could at least spend 1 day to be at least familiarize with NCEES heat transfer equation

and do couple of probs on each.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 24, 2010)

If there is a heat transfer problem on the FE exam, my guess is that it would be a basic conduction, convection or radiation type of problem. These equations are not difficult, and if you practice a few problems with them you should have no trouble at all.


----------

